# is Mexico DF safe in the suburbs?



## ORivas (Oct 12, 2009)

I would like to go and visit my wife's family in the suburbs of Mexico DF but I am scared by the talk I have heard of extortion and casual kidnapping. We will have our kids with us as well and I am more worried for them. All I can find on the internet about saftey in the country relates to drug violence which is not a worry for us but I am concerned that the close knit community we will be visiting know there are 'foreigners' in the family and might imagine that we are rich just because we live abroad - how wrong they would be! Does anyone know how safe it would be for us.... her family says it is fine but they really want us to visit!


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Which suburb?


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

I think kidnapping gangs use information they gather like employees in banks selling info. about account balances before they strike. You are probably not the CEO of a international conglomerate so I wouldn´t worry about it much. Just my take on it.


----------



## JoanneR2 (Apr 18, 2012)

ORivas said:


> I would like to go and visit my wife's family in the suburbs of Mexico DF but I am scared by the talk I have heard of extortion and casual kidnapping. We will have our kids with us as well and I am more worried for them. All I can find on the internet about saftey in the country relates to drug violence which is not a worry for us but I am concerned that the close knit community we will be visiting know there are 'foreigners' in the family and might imagine that we are rich just because we live abroad - how wrong they would be! Does anyone know how safe it would be for us.... her family says it is fine but they really want us to visit!


I have the same question a Longford. Which suburb? I have found Mexico City to be safe and have no worries where I live for either myself or my daughters when they visit. However, as with any large city anywhere, there are good and bad areas. If I had believed all the press about Mexico City that I read before coming here I'd still be in the UK...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

It is about which suburb, about not showing off jewelry, fancy cars, money, etc. Just like any other part of the world!
My advice: be careful with what you look for in the internet, if we would take traveling decisions based on the net, nobody would go to New York, Boston, Chicago, London, Spain, Japan, etc. 
Things happen everywhere!

People would probably end up in Antartica


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Ask your wife about it she should know what the area is like and if she does not I am sure her family will quickly tell her if it is a safe area or not. I would trust them over what I read in the internet.


----------

